# Which brand of Inset Stove?



## eire1977 (20 Jan 2013)

Looking to get an inset stove (non boiler) but need a little help choosing which brand/make.

We have so far got quotes for the following:
Olymberyl - Gabriel Inset - 5kW
Heat Design - TR4 - 4kW
Dimplex - WST4i - 4.3kW

Henley also do a Valentia 7kW and Apollo 5kW but we haven't got a quote for these.
Have also seen a stove by a company called Firewarm - any heard of them?

Any other suggestions for a small inset stove?


----------



## Molli (21 Jan 2013)

There are 2 Yola insets giving 5 and 7 to room. They're a totally Irish brand. We have one of their boiler insets put in. Get onto factory in Wexford and see what price they'll give you. We foolishly did'nt shop around for ours or get onto factory and I could'nt believe I came across it 400 plus euro cheaper than what we paid for it.


----------



## DesignA (23 Jan 2013)

we have the stanley cara enamel. it looks lovely and throws out great heat


----------



## Gordanus (30 Jan 2013)

I'd say go for the higher wattage in any case.  

I took the advice of the stove shop who told me that given the size of the room, the lower wattage was all I needed, and that I'd find myself opening doors to reduce the heat.  Well, that didn't happen.  CH comes on at 5pm, I light the stove when I get in at 5.30; by 10pm the room has finally reached 22 degrees (I'm a ccccold creature, and am generally just sitting watching TV - yes, with a jumper on!) but by then I'm ready for bed.   

The person on the counter of the shop said to me that the wattage is calculated on having the stove going full blast, and sure you're not going to be doing that most of the time.  Should have listened to her instead of the engineer!


----------



## builder ed (12 Nov 2013)

I have opened up this thread again to avoid duplication. I am currently shopping around for a 7kw Insert Multi Fuel stove and looking for advice.  I want something that will last and of good quality and the two that I am leaning towards is the Hamco Morgan which is new on the market and the retailer claims that it is 100% Irish made.
The other is the Arrow Ecoburn plus 7 Insert.  Has anybody installed one of these recently? If so I would be glat to get your feedback.


----------



## postman pat (12 Nov 2013)

DesignA said:


> we have the stanley cara enamel. it looks lovely and throws out great heat



 Ditto


----------



## Clohass (12 Nov 2013)

Yola Firefront installed recently. Made in Wexford and not just assembled in this country from imported panels. Heat and efficiency is spot on and they have a good range.

I'd advise you to call or ring them before making a decision. 

No connection other than a satisfied customer and anxious to spread the word to support an Irish Company.


----------



## postman pat (14 Oct 2015)

Hii,
     just an update on the stanley insert that i recommended,2 years on and its falling apart,i mean some major issues,front frame cracked,(fixed under guarrentee)...cast plates on inside cracked(on both sides)..expensive to replace...glassed cracked,bolts sheared when tried to remove plate to clean chimmney,It was an expensive stove.around 1000 euros or so.I think they might be relying on the stanley name to keep these prices,but i have seen of late stoves at half these prices that are probably as good if not better.The upshot is we are dumping it next year,as there is just about another season in it (hopefully)

                                                           Pat


----------



## postman pat (15 Oct 2015)

It is sold as a multi fuel stove,ie it burns most fuels including coal,i have found out lately  that the parts are made in China and just put together in  Ireland,


----------



## moneybox (15 Oct 2015)

postman pat said:


> It is sold as a multi fuel stove,ie it burns most fuels including coal,i have found out lately  that the parts are made in China and just put together in  Ireland,



I was thinking of getting a Stanley. I always thought stanley were manufactured in Ireland. I am quite surprised to hear the parts are made in China. That puts me right off. I read the swedish models are also very good. Has anyone any experience of them?


----------



## Rose (15 Oct 2015)

We had a Charnwood inset stove installed here more than twenty years ago and have always been very pleased with it.  As far as I can remember they are made in the Isle of Wight but are available to buy in some stores in Ireland. We have found it more efficient than the Stanley and never had any problems getting spare parts for it when necessary. Do shop around because the price can vary quite a bit.


----------



## Kenbo (17 Oct 2015)

Hi all
My experience of Stanley is not good.Bought Stanley "Oisin" free standing stove in 2009 and used wood and coal in the stove as it is marketed as a multiburner. A thumb sized hole has appeared on the hob just last month, also a weld on the inside holding the retaining steel bar in place has come away and now this steel bar has dropped through the floor of the stove onto the plinth.Contacted the supplier and Waterford Stanley for some goodwill but dismissed as the stove warranty is 5 years.Won't go near Stanley again.Non existent customer service and no back up.Only question asked by Stanley and the supplier was "do you have the receipt?" when I replied that I hadn't got the receipt the conversation was quickly terminated and absolutely no further advice or help was offered.Sent photos and made telephone queries to an English number and same mantra repeated ad naseum and same result.I would have expected better from an Irish company.The stove was not abused in any way and ash pit tray was emptied daily and the stove was cleaned before each use.When we do come to replace the stove it will certainly not be with another Stanley.Meanwhile I have to source a tradesman to repair if possible the hob and retaining bar or replace the stove completely at some considerable cost. This part should absolutely not fail as the stove was not abused and it seems to me this was a manufacturing flaw.Very disappointed with Stanley and the supplier overall.I am seriously considering going further with this as Stanley have been completely unhelpful and just do not want to know.The stove including fitting,flue etc etc was the guts of €2,000 in 2009 and now we have a problem we are completely ignored.Any suggestions or advice greatly appreciated.Do we have any way of redress?
Kenbo


----------



## postman pat (17 Oct 2015)

Yes Kembo, its a sad fact that The Stanley name does not stand for what it used to, as you may have seen from my previous posts i will not be buying a Stanley stove ever again.Let us know how you get on if you take it further and when you are on to them you can show them posts from here,to show that these are not isolated incidents.


Pat


----------



## Ger7891 (19 Apr 2016)

postman pat said:


> Hii,
> just an update on the stanley insert that i recommended,2 years on and its falling apart,i mean some major issues,front frame cracked,(fixed under guarrentee)...cast plates on inside cracked(on both sides)..expensive to replace...glassed cracked,bolts sheared when tried to remove plate to clean chimmney,It was an expensive stove.around 1000 euros or so.I think they might be relying on the stanley name to keep these prices,but i have seen of late stoves at half these prices that are probably as good if not better.The upshot is we are dumping it next year,as there is just about another season in it (hopefully)
> 
> Pat


I recently bough a Tara Oil stove 2016 model and am already disjointed with it. I feel the technical backup from Stanley is very poor.


----------

